# May 2017 Rally - Tranquil Pines - Hungary ??



## Andrew Marshall (Dec 5, 2016)

* We would like to invite members of Motorhome Facts to our May 2017 rally in Hungary.

Details can be found at the following link :

https://www.facebook.com/events/332980593729430/

We have space for 20 motorhomes.

Please do not hesitate to ask if you have any questions.

Thank you*


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

You are seemingly an events company looking for free advertising?????:surprise:


----------



## Andrew Marshall (Dec 5, 2016)

No, we are an English couple who own a campsite in Hungary. We have recently had a member of Motorhome Facts stay with us during his tour of Europe and he suggested putting the idea of a rally organised by ourselves to members of this group. Many people are not aware of what Hungary has to offer and by offering this "all-inclusive " rally we would give people the chance to see a bit more of the "real" Hungary.


----------

